

Multi-Master Replication in MySQL - alfiejohn_
http://www.slideshare.net/alfiejohn/mysqlreplication-perl-mongers-201107

======
alfiejohn_
A talk I gave at Melbourne Perl Mongers last night...

"Pre-release" code can be found at:

<http://h4c.kr/mysql-replication-0.0.0.tar.gz>

It will be up on GitHub and CPAN hopefully this weekend.

